# Sigma 30mm F/1.4 for Canon Review with the 7D



## dswatson83 (Apr 18, 2013)

Not a bad lens at all. Clearly the Sigma ART series is a force to be reckoned with. It is on the expensive side though for a cropped sensor camera lens at $500 but it is great to see another f/1.4 lens for all the 7D and below shooters out there. Now all we need is a new 70D & 7D mark II to go with this. 

New Sigma 30mm f/1.4 Hands On Review - Plus a comparison with the Sigma 35mm f/1.4


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you have sample images from this lens somewhere that aren't in video form? I'd love to see some 100% crops, particularly in high-CA situations, if you have any...


----------



## vtechproductions (Apr 25, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> Do you have sample images from this lens somewhere that aren't in video form? I'd love to see some 100% crops, particularly in high-CA situations, if you have any...


On the website they have the full res files to download: http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/131-sigma-30mm-f14-review


----------

